# Smic horaire à ne pas dépasser ?



## stephy2 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
Pendant mes vacances, j'ai oublié plein de chose  Mais c'est bientôt la reprise pour moi, et je ne souviens plus du smic horaire à ne pas dépasser  
Merci à celles qui vont me rafraichir la mémoire!


----------



## Griselda (23 Août 2022)

Tu prends le SMIC horaires national X 5 et c'est le montant journalier à ne pas dépasser quelque soit le nombre d'h par jour d'accueil déclaré payé.


----------

